# Unpleasant Street 2011



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've started getting the media from my haunt out there. First up, a photo gallery (Day and Night time pics):






And here is the video of the walkthrough. I didn't get any night time video this year save for the scream footage.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great looking haunt...I love the Scare Cam...I vow I'm going to set one up next year...in particular I got a kick out of the large group that came through and even though only the first person experienced the startle the rest of them jumped down the line. Looks like a great Halloween!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

These are the types of videos that keep me going all year. Looking for that killer scare, and getting to re-live it 99 times is the best. I wish we could make this a stickie for year round inspiration! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I got to see it live! Well, not on Halloween, but I at least got to see most of it thanks to Dave's kick ass party!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

LOL
Kid "What the hell?!"
Mom: "What the _heck_."
Other adult: "What the hail?"


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> LOL
> Kid "What the hell?!"
> Mom: "What the _heck_."
> Other adult: "What the hail?"


Hahaha, yah, loved that part!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the last adult says "What the dilly-yo" I was on the stairs behind them when that happened and I nearly burst out laughing when I heard that.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet --chain saw gets them all the time ,, like the girl in the well --real creepy


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good zombie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...classic!


Rahnefan said:


> LOL
> Kid "What the hell?!"
> Mom: "What the _heck_."
> Other adult: "What the hail?"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really fun stuff! The well girl was creepy. Your actor really pulled that off "well"!
The group of giggling screaming kids at the air cannon scare was priceless! They were already revved up and that got them good! You have such a great property to make such an extensive walk through. Really nice!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL - scare cams are the best!
I can't believe the life like movement you got out of your girl in the well prop!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job Zombie-F! I loved the Well Scene it was really creepy! It seem like the monster in the box was a big hit. Anyway great job on the video footage and your props looked great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great stuff Dave................


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The slideshow doesn't seem to work right for me. It will cycle through a few pictures and then go back to the beginning and never get to any night shots.

I like the comments you got at the MIB.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job!!!
My fav pic was the first one- with the skellies on the mailbox post. Hilarious!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whew, slideshow finally worked for me - I was getting bummed about not seeing all the props and night shots:jol:

I'm with Cathy on the skellies on the mailbox. I love seeing a touch of humor mixed in with more ominous and creepy things.

I also love the shot of you with your cat, and the group shot of the motley crew


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I ended up just running the slideshow from the folder. I really like how your graveyard looks at night. Nice job on the lighting. I like the spiders in the woods too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I added the daytime walk through video to the first post. Apart from the scream footage, I didn't capture any other night time video. It just gets to be too hectic to try to get it all on video.

Enjoy!


----------

